

Microsoft Office Now Free on iOS and Android - ben336
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/6/7163789/microsoft-office-free-for-ipad-iphone-android

======
kjsingh
This is indeed a risky bet from Microsoft. Although they are now starting to
understand what the ecosystem/user wants, I wonder how far will they be able
to go down this path?

